# [gelöst]CSS: Schriftartproblem IE



## Knutowskie (17. November 2010)

*[gelöst]CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

Hey!
Ich bin am ende mit meinem Latein. 
Kurz zum Intro: Es existiert eine php-Seite, die ich in ein Joomla eingepflegt habe. 
Auf der Startseite faden so Zitate rum. Der FF und Opera stellen alles richtig dar. 
Der IE jedoch zeigt mir ein Bild des Grauens: Die Schriftart 'Bookman Old Style' zieht im Joomla total zerupft aus. Die PHP Seite zeigt aber alles korrekt an.

Zur Veranschaulichung die beiden Seiten:

http://www.ecpro.de

http://ecpro.de/olle PHP Seite/


und das CSS Teil für die Zitate:

```
p.Zitat {
    margin-top: 45px;
    margin-bottom: 25px;
    margin-left: 25px;
    text-align: left;
    font-size: 20px;
    font-family:'Bookman Old Style';
    
}
p.ZitatAutor {
    text-align:right;
    font-size:12px;
}
```
Wie sag ich dem IE nun, dass er dort ordentlich arbeiten soll? Ich vermute, dass ich irgendwas im CSS ändern muss. Nur was?

Für Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar!

LG Knutowskie


----------



## mauorrizze (17. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

Bei mir im Beta-IE9 schaut's wunderbar aus. Also falls es am IE8 liegt kann ich dich beruhigen: in ca. 10 Jahren, wenn keiner mehr den IE8 nimmt hat sich das Problem von alleine gelöst 

Edit: hab auch nochmal den IE6-8 getestet, schaut auch alles gut aus, nur der IE6 macht bei der Joomla-Seite Probleme, was aber auch kein Wunder ist. Aktuell würde ich jeden unterstützen den IE6 nicht mehr zu unterstützen 
Wie's ausschaut hat nur dein PC ein Problem mit der Schriftart, oder hast du's schon selber gefixt?


----------



## Knutowskie (17. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

Also in meinem IE 8 x64 sieht's immer noch unschön aus.

"Also falls es am IE8 liegt kann ich dich beruhigen: in ca. 10 Jahren, ..." ist wohl hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint??? Als Webdesigner muss man das am besten so machen, dass ALLE die Seite so sehen, wie sie sehen sollen...

Im Prinzip hätte ich die Losung gepostet, wenn ich eine hätte. Also, weitere Vorschläge? KONSTRUKTIVE Vorschläge?


----------



## Puepue (18. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

Hey, ich seh auch, dass die Schrift ******* aussieht

mach erstmal das hier in der Inhalte.css weg:
/*margin-top: 45px;/**/
	/*border:solid thin green;/**/

das willste ja eh nicht haben, und ist auch nicht schön auskommentiert (womöglich rafft der IE das nicht)
Wenn du nämlich mal in die Entwicklertools guckst (F12), siehst du nämlich, dass da bei font-family steht:
"Bookman Old Style"; MARGIN-LEFT: 25px

Außerdem solltest übrigens immer noch eine Standard Schriftart angeben: font-family: Schriftart: CSS-Referenz auf CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets

Ich habe wohl z.B. kein Bookman Old Style (heißt es nicht auch bRookman?)
Wenn ich nämlich 'Bookman Old Style','Arial' einstelle, bekomme ich den Text in Arial angezeigt

Wenn das dann immer noch nicht so klappt wie du's gerne hättest (blöd so ohne Firebug), dann habe ich noch bemerkt, dass die Schrift vernünftig angezeigt wird, wenn man die font-size in den Entwicklertools deaktiviert.



Hilft dir das schon mal?
Wie man IE7/8 spezifische Styles einbindet weißt du?


----------



## Puepue (18. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

Das hier sagt übrigens die CSS-Fehlerkonsole:

Warnung: Fehler beim Verarbeiten des Wertes für 'font-family'.  Deklaration ignoriert.
Quelldatei: http://www.ecpro.de/Joomla/templates/ecpro/css/Inhalte.css
Zeile: 0


probier vielleicht mal die tic's wegzulassen, so wie auf der site, die ich eben gepostet habe (css4you)


----------



## Knutowskie (18. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

endlich mal ne qualifizierte Aussage. Ich werd das heute Nacht oder morgen mal testen. Mit dem IE7/8 spezifischen Styles hab ich was auf selfhtml gelesen, aber irgendwie nich hinbekommen... und die Fehlerkonsole im IE (F12).. wo finde ich da die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Knutowskie (19. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*



Puepue schrieb:


> Das hier sagt übrigens die CSS-Fehlerkonsole:
> 
> Warnung: Fehler beim Verarbeiten des Wertes für 'font-family'.  Deklaration ignoriert.
> Quelldatei: http://www.ecpro.de/Joomla/templates/ecpro/css/Inhalte.css
> ...



meinst du mit tic's sowas hier? ' blah ' oder sowas? " blah "

Zitat aus deinem Link

```
Außerdem müssen Schriftarten und Schriftfamilien, die ein Leerzeichen  beinhalten, in  Anführungszeichen gesetzt werden. Also so: "Arial Black"  , oder so: 'Arial Black'
```

Aber wo findest du den Fehler? Hab FF mit Firebug, Opera mit Dragonfly und IE 8 mit (F12) 
In allen Browsern wird der Font als solches angegeben ohne Fehlermeldungen. Vielleicht seh ich die nur nicht.

Eben haben sich auch die Links geaendert...

Joomla: Elite Coaching Professionell -
Olle PHP Seite: http://www.ecpro.de/olle PHP Seite/

Wo kann ich nun rausfinden, wie ich das richtig in Bookman Old Style anzeigen lassen kann?


----------



## Puepue (20. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

Mit tics meine ich das hier: '
Probier mal lieber das hier: "

Den Fehler finde ich im Firefox mit der Webdeveloper Toolbar, da hat man dann oben rechts bestenfalls 3 grüne Symbole.. wenn man da dann auf das mittlere klickt, sieht man den Fehler

Aber du solltest dich wirklich für eine andere schöne Schriftart entscheiden, oder wirklich alternativ Schriftarten angeben

Bookman Old Style scheint man ja nicht standardmäßig zu haben, das heißt, dass alle die diese Schriftart nicht haben, die Seite auch nicht so sehen, wie du sie siehst.

IE eigene Styles bindet man im Header ein, so wie andere css Dateien ja auch:
Browserweiche für Internet Explorer mit Conditional Comments: Tipps und Tricks auf CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets



Ich habe aber gerade noch 2 HTML Fehler gesehen..
Installier dir mal im FFX den Tidy HTML.. da kannst du HTML Fehler mit sehen
Da ist einer genau an der Stelle mit den Zitaten:

*line 171 column 4 - Fehler: document type does not allow element "div" here; missing one of "object", "applet", "map", "iframe", "button", "ins", "del" start-tag*
line 494 column 64 - Fehler: document type does not allow element "ul" here; missing one of "object", "applet", "map", "iframe", "button", "ins", "del" start-tag

Html Validator for Firefox and Mozilla


----------



## Knutowskie (22. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

Ja den hab ich auch schon auf der W3C Validator Seite gesehen. Dort besteht das Problem, dass dieser Code von einem Joomla Modul erzeugt wird... ja und wo das genau passiert, keine Ahnung. Da muss ich mal in Ruhe in den Coredateien stöbern. Die tics hab ich ersetzt, jedoch interpretiert der das nicht so, wie er soll. Ich habe einfach die font-family: serif; angegeben, zu der Bookman Old Style gehört. Jetzt siehts bei mir zumindest annehmbar aus. Das mit anderen Schriftarten wollte die Eigentümerin nicht so gerne. Ich werde die Tage mal noch versuchen, die W3C Konformität zu verbessern. Danke schon mal für die Tipps! Die Toolbar ausm FF kenn ich doch irgend wo her, glaube die hatte ich auch mal, bis ich eine Aversion gegen Toolbars bekommen habe, weil ständig immer wieder irgend welche nervigen toolbars meinten, sich hier einnisten zu müssen...

lg Knutowskie


----------



## Puepue (22. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

Also wenn die Schriftart soo wichtig ist - kannste auch Bilder mit Text drauf durchlaufen lassen - da wird sie Schrift dann auch richtig dargestellt 
Dafür kannste auch GIMP nehmen, wenn du kein Photoshop hast.
Wichtig ist dann, dass du alt-Attribute angibst, damit auch Suchmaschienen den Inhalt der Bilder erkennen können.

Die Toolbar ist auf kurz oder lang wohl unumgänglich.. damit kannst du z.B. auch sehen, wie deine Seite ohne Javascript aussieht (das geht auch ohne Toolbar aber das dauert länger)


----------



## Knutowskie (23. November 2010)

*AW: CSS: Schriftartproblem IE*

So, die Seite ist nun komplett Valider XHTML 1.0 Transitional und CSS 2.1 Code. Der IÄÄÄ kanns immer noch nicht. Dem habe ich jetzt mit einem extra CSS Beine gemacht, damits dem eigentlich gedachten Font ähnlich wird. Fuer mich ist das Thema erstmal abgeschlossen!

Danke an Puepue!!


----------

